#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: کمک ویروسی شدن هارد اکسترنال

## kherkesh

سلام دوستان
یه مشکلی برام پیش اومده
هارد اکسترنالم ویروسی شده
فایل ها کاملا هیدن شده و یک سری فایل زائد جاش ساخته شده که هیچی نیست
آیکونشون سفیده و اسمهای دری وری دارن
ایراد با اتریب هم رفع نمیشه
حجم فایل ها هم زیاده و ریکاوری که تنها راهی هست که میتوم انجام بدم خیلی زمان میبره
این مشکل باید راهی داشته باشه
اما هرچی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## erfanjon74

با درود
هارد رو باز کن 
از منو گزینه tools > folder option  رو بزن تو تب view 
بگرد دنبال گزینه show hidden file تیک بزن 
سه تا خط بیا پایین نوشته hide protected operation system 
تیکشو بردار یه پیغام باید بده اونو OK کن بعد apply کن و خارج شو
حالا تو پوشه هارد باید اطلاعات بیاد + یه آیکون درایو کمرنگ - یا فقط آیکون درایو کمرنگ هست باز کن اطالاعات رو خارج کن و در آخر فرمت کن هارد رو 
اگر این کارو کردی نشد : برنامه ای ندارم بهت معرفی کنم 
من بودم میرفتم تو سیستم عامل لینوکس اطلاعات رو از هارد خارج می کردم و در آخر فرمت میکردم 
همین  :کمک ویروسی شدن هارد اکسترنال:

----------

*kherkesh*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk17521/

----------

*kherkesh*,*nekooee*

----------


## kherkesh

با تشکر از دوستان
توی شرح مشکل عرض کردم attrib نیستش
با ریکاوری میشه برش گردوند
اما حجمش حدود 400 گیگ هستش
احتمالا با لینوکس قابل حل باشه
بازم ممنونم از راهنماییتون

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز فکر میکنم اشتباه میکنید. اگر ویروسی شده باشه ، نیاز به نرم افزار ریکاوری قطعا نداره! مگر اینکه دلیلش ویروس نباشه و خراب شده باشه.
درضمن فایل بیهوده ساخته میشه ولی فایلهای اصلی میرن تو یک پوشه بدون آیکون که فقط میشه انتخابش کرد و یا گاهی آیکون الکی داره

----------

*kherkesh*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## erfanjon74

> سلام دوستان
> یه مشکلی برام پیش اومده
> هارد اکسترنالم ویروسی شده
> فایل ها کاملا هیدن شده و یک سری فایل زائد جاش ساخته شده که هیچی نیست
> آیکونشون سفیده و اسمهای دری وری دارن
> ایراد با اتریب هم رفع نمیشه
> حجم فایل ها هم زیاده و ریکاوری که تنها راهی هست که میتوم انجام بدم خیلی زمان میبره
> این مشکل باید راهی داشته باشه
> اما هرچی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم


کجای شرح مشکل گفتید attribute نیست ؟؟؟

----------

*kherkesh*,*nekooee*

----------


## kherkesh

> کجای شرح مشکل گفتید attribute نیست ؟؟؟




ایراد با اتریب هم رفع نمیشه 
ببخشید فارسی نوشته بودم

----------

*erfanjon74*

----------


## kherkesh

> سلام
> دوست عزیز فکر میکنم اشتباه میکنید. اگر ویروسی شده باشه ، نیاز به نرم افزار ریکاوری قطعا نداره! مگر اینکه دلیلش ویروس نباشه و خراب شده باشه.
> درضمن فایل بیهوده ساخته میشه ولی فایلهای اصلی میرن تو یک پوشه بدون آیکون که فقط میشه انتخابش کرد و یا گاهی آیکون الکی داره


سلام دوست عزیز
تحت ویندوز فقط 28 فایل با حجم کاذب حدود 285 گیگ نشون میده
هارد من 500 گیگ wd هستش
حجم اطلاعات اصلی هم 395 گیگ
یعنی اون 285 گیگ الکی هستش
با تمام آنتی ویروس ها چک کردم جواب نداد
تحت ویندوز نمیتونم پاکشون کنم
در لینوکس هم امتحان کردم
اونجا 418 فایل بهم نشون میده و حتی در لینوکس هم نمیتونم پاکشون کنم

----------


## kherkesh

[IMG][/IMG]
جالب اینجاست که خودش یه سره فایل میسازه

----------


## kherkesh

راستی دوستان هارد اکسترنال هستش

----------


## nekooee

> سلام دوست عزیز
> تحت ویندوز فقط 28 فایل با حجم کاذب حدود 285 گیگ نشون میده
> هارد من 500 گیگ wd هستش
> حجم اطلاعات اصلی هم 395 گیگ
> یعنی اون 285 گیگ الکی هستش
> با تمام آنتی ویروس ها چک کردم جواب نداد
> تحت ویندوز نمیتونم پاکشون کنم
> در لینوکس هم امتحان کردم
> اونجا 418 فایل بهم نشون میده و حتی در لینوکس هم نمیتونم پاکشون کنم


سلام
ویروس نیست. هارد شما مشکل پیدا کرده. من قبلا تجربه چنین مشکلاتی داشتم. یکبار بعد از اینکه هارد را از usb جدا کرده بود مشتری همین اتفاق براش افتاده بود. یعنی هارد پر بود ولی فایلها را نشون نمیداد و یکسری فایل بیخود توش بود. بعدا با نرم افزار ریکاوری همه فایلهاش رو سالم برگردوندم و هارد رو فرمت که کردم درست شد. سپس اطلاعات رو دوباره بهش دادم
یک مورد دیگه بود که اصلا هارد رو میزدیم مگفت باید فرمت بشه که بازم با نرم افزار ریکاوری برگردوندم.
اما حالت سوم هم بوده که هارد کلا مشکل سخت افزاری پیدا کرده بود و دیگه درست نشد.

به هر حال من فکر نمیکنم ویروس باشه

----------

*A.R.T*,*kherkesh*,*Yek.Doost*,*فرهاد ریگی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kherkesh

> سلام
> ویروس نیست. هارد شما مشکل پیدا کرده. من قبلا تجربه چنین مشکلاتی داشتم. یکبار بعد از اینکه هارد را از usb جدا کرده بود مشتری همین اتفاق براش افتاده بود. یعنی هارد پر بود ولی فایلها را نشون نمیداد و یکسری فایل بیخود توش بود. بعدا با نرم افزار ریکاوری همه فایلهاش رو سالم برگردوندم و هارد رو فرمت که کردم درست شد. سپس اطلاعات رو دوباره بهش دادم
> یک مورد دیگه بود که اصلا هارد رو میزدیم مگفت باید فرمت بشه که بازم با نرم افزار ریکاوری برگردوندم.
> اما حالت سوم هم بوده که هارد کلا مشکل سخت افزاری پیدا کرده بود و دیگه درست نشد.
> 
> به هر حال من فکر نمیکنم ویروس باشه


دوستان عزیز با سلام و تبریک سال نو
جناب نکوویی عزیز از زحمات شما تشکر میکنم
اینکه ویروس نیست شکی درش نیست
چون آنتی ویروسی نمونده که روش تست نکرده باشم
اما مشکل من اینه که  حجم اطلاعات زیاده و منم جای خالی براش ندارم که ریکاوری کنم
ولی از این مطمئن هستم که این ایراد یه راه حل ساده یا یه نرم افزار برا درست شدنش داره
اگر تونستم چیزی پیدا کنم حتما تمام دوستان رو در جریان میزارم
بازم از همه ممنونم

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
Active Partition Recovery Professional 7.1.2
بعد از نصب کردن همون بدو ورود اطلاعات اصلیت رو نشون میده هر کدوم رو که خواستی ریکاوری کن

----------

*erfanjon74*,*kherkesh*

----------

